# Vax 081/ infinity steam cleaner.



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all, Bought one of these today from B&Q and was really impressed with how it handled leather seats in an Audi, absolutely brand new they looked, couldn't believe it!

Now the downside, I know this is a fairly cheap machine compared to some but after doing 1 interior (audi Leather) the plastic bristles on the round brush attachment have melted or flattened looking like its been used for years. Has anyone found this or is it just me?

Where can I get the Triangular attachment that I have seen around on DW?

I'm tempted to return the machine if I cannot buy better attachments for use on car seats, mats, carpet etc. If I do return it, can someone advise me of a better steam machine I can buy on the high street?

Thanks and sorry for all the questions.

Michael.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont use it on dashboard or rubber mats, or any plastic trim. It takes the coloring out of them and you end up having to constantly dress them.

Had the exact same one and ended up returning it for a refund. It never done much damage to my car but I noticed it on some areas.

Saying that though it was the only thing that took a few stains out of my rubber mats but I seen black liquid running from the mats so I knew the rubber was coming off.

Can anyone comment, maybe I had it on too high. Doesnt matter now anyway.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I cant comment on this model.
I know a few member that have is machine and get on fine with it.
But always like anything else start off with the lowers steam setting and work up.

Take care and don't rush it. Better to be safe than sorry.I have not had any problems with my steam cleaner. But again I go for the soft approach and try the setting out on an inconspicuous area first. 

I guess the vax attachments can be readily bought from the high street or online.

Sorry I can be more helpful on this machine.
Gordon.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

You should get it on espares.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

daffyduck said:


> Dont use it on dashboard or rubber mats, or any plastic trim. It takes the coloring out of them and you end up having to constantly dress them.


For hard sufaces, leather and upholstery fabric I place a m/f towel over the brush head on the steamer. For carpeting, I tend to use the brush head uncovered first then follow up with it covered. I've not had an issue with fading trim in my own cars.



daffyduck said:


> Saying that though it was the only thing that took a few stains out of my rubber mats but I seen black liquid running from the mats so I knew the rubber was coming off.
> 
> Can anyone comment, maybe I had it on too high. Doesnt matter now anyway.


I suspect that is normal, though I have never cleaned rubber mats with a steam cleaner. However, if you clean any rubber with a cloth, i.e. wipers or tyres, you will get black staining.


----------



## Theohiple (Oct 4, 2009)

*Vax 081/ infinity steam cleaner*

Sunnygjg.
If you could mention what you have planed for the steamer. People might be able to give a much better reply.
There are quite a few members on here that have purchased the vax steamer.
Unfortunately I am not one. So would not be fair to comment on these.

But if you shop around there is a good few deals on the vax at the moment.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Re the bristles melting/flattening it is not just you, after 1 cleaning of the cooker (not sure why I was cleaning it) the brush was totally ****ed.


----------

